# The Ryu Ga Gotoku / Yakuza Series Thread



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 27, 2014)

I have another gaming question for everyone here.

Which game should I buy/play first, *Ninja Gaiden Sigma 1 (PS3)* or *Yakuza 3 (PS3)*?

I want to get both, but I'll only have enough money for one of them in May 2014.

(I'm already getting *Prototype 1 (PS3)* in March and *Dragon Age Origins: Ultimate Edition (PS3)* in April)


----------



## slickcat (Feb 28, 2014)

Get both..they are supa dupa cheap now.check out reviews for both games n arrive at your conclusion


----------



## Toddler Naruto (Feb 28, 2014)

slickcat said:


> Get both...they are really cheap now. Check out reviews for both games and arrive at your conclusion.



I don't buy used games, so both games together would have cost me $45 New total on Amazon.com, and I'm only given $30 monthly from my family. That's why I can only get one game in May.

Anyways, I just realized that Yakuza 3, 4, and Dead Souls lack english audio, so sadly I've removed the series from my wish list.

I'll still be buying Ninja Gaiden Sigma in May though, since that's an old release from 2007/2008.


----------



## Charlotte D. Kurisu (Feb 28, 2014)

Sigma will give a better challenge as far as I know.


----------



## Bender (Jul 28, 2015)

*Ryu Ga Gotoku/Yakuza series thread*​


*Spoiler*: __ 












Considering the series has had 8 games

Yakuza
Yakuza 2
Yakuza 3
Yakuza 4
Yakuza 5
Yakuza 0

plus


Spin-offs like

Kurohyō: Ryū ga Gotoku Shinshō

And Kenzan! Dead Souls and Ishin

I think it's time Ryu Ga Gotoku series got it's own series thread. 

Some general talk 

Which were your favorite fights in the games?

Mine from 3 and most of Yakuza 4 boss battles


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 29, 2015)

I fucking love this series.

I didn't really like Yakuza 1 because of the terribad dub.
Games like that shouldn't be dubbed.

My top favorite is Yakuza 4.
2 was very good and 3 was average.

I really like Kazuma Kiryu.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2015)

Yakuza series as whole is like a kick-ass Japanese version of the GTA series.

Agree on 3 b average. 2 is alright 4 for me. Though the substories of 3 make it beat by a small margin. That and the music of 3.

Yakuza 4 is legendarily badass in all areas.  We gets see Tojo clan from view of those not Yakuza and play ad characters as awesome as Kazuma.  

Pumped for Yakuza 5 cuz developers say they made it GTA-like.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Jul 29, 2015)

My favorite in 4 is probably Akiyama Shun.
Dead Souls was nice, because you can play Majima Goro and Goda Ryuji.


----------



## Bender (Jul 29, 2015)

Tanimura for me

Besides being pretty boy representative of Kiryu group the hostess he can mack r all around cute and fine.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 22, 2018)

Not Kiwami remakes.
But remasters. Basically the original games at 1080p & 60fps.


Sanders

Japan will get Yakuza 3 HD August 8.
More to come


@Roman
@Bender


----------



## Deathbringerpt (May 22, 2018)

Cheaper than remakes and more accepting for the community that goes apeshit when the Udon Noodle Dish texture is slightly different than the original game.

The PS4 just became THE Yakuza console which is pretty sweet. You're only locked out the 2 original, Kenzan and the PSP games.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Shiba D. Inu (May 22, 2018)

0-6 playable on PS4 now

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Altace (May 22, 2018)

Makes me kinda upset they're not going the Kiwami route.

0 felt dated to me. I really don't want to see how dated these games are going to be.


----------



## Yagami1211 (May 24, 2018)

EDIT : New infos.
Yakuza 3, 4 & 5 are released on PS4 for the non-japanese fans who took the ride with the recent PS4 games and are out of the loop regarding the whole story. As such, the games will be totally uncut. Yakuza 3 will have all the content the original oversea release removed as well as all the removed sidequests.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 20, 2019)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 21, 2019)

That's rad

Recently played 3 and 4 too. I'll get it when it's complete


----------



## Matta Clatta (Aug 22, 2019)

Yakuza collection
I guess kiwami 2 is gonna be it


----------



## Yagami1211 (Aug 22, 2019)

Matta Clatta said:


> Yakuza collection
> I guess kiwami 2 is gonna be it



The only games in that collection are the remasters of Yakuza 3, 4 & 5.


----------



## Jon Snow (Aug 23, 2019)

Is the physical version releasing right away? Was kinda hoping all games would be on the disc but it looks like 4 and 5 will be digital. Eh it's fine I guess


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Aug 23, 2019)




----------



## Buskuv (Aug 24, 2019)

>only one third of the game is "physical" 

skreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 14, 2019)

I wish my fellow Xbox owners a FUCKING BLAST playing this series. You're in for one hell of a journey.

Yakuza 0 : 1988
The early days of Kiryu Kazuma

Yakuza Kiwami 1 : 1995
How far would you go to protect your brother ?

Yakuza Kiwami 2 : 2007
The path of redemption.

@Dayscanor
@Seraphiel
@The World
@Powders
@Roman
@Bender
@Jad


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 15, 2019)

Sony dropping the ball like morons.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 15, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> Sony dropping the ball like morons.



It's already on steam since early 2019


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 15, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> It's already on steam since early 2019


Yeah but most people still consider that exclusive, now the yakuza name has no weight for playstation when discussing exclusives, which makes the ps4 look much weaker.

What does this leave ps4 with? Some averagey AAA games like spider-man/god of war? All ps4 really has now is gravity rush 2, persona 5, nioh, bloodborne, and a handful of others.

Having this exclusive was big for japanese gamers, even if it was just console exclusive. Also it brings into question a lot of other games, even if they stay as exclusive/console exclusive.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 15, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> Yeah but most people still consider that exclusive, now the yakuza name has no weight for playstation when discussing exclusives, which makes the ps4 look much weaker.
> 
> What does this leave ps4 with? Some averagey AAA games like spider-man/god of war? All ps4 really has now is gravity rush 2, persona 5, nioh, bloodborne, and a handful of others.
> 
> Having this exclusive was big for japanese gamers, even if it was just console exclusive. Also it brings into question a lot of other games, even if they stay as exclusive/console exclusive.



We'll see. Games like judgment won't be coming anytime soon.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 15, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> We'll see. Games like judgment won't be coming anytime soon.


That being said, the turn based is heavy turning me off Yakuza 7.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 15, 2019)

PwnGoatVSPandaman said:


> That being said, the turn based is heavy turning me off Yakuza 7.



You too? I played the demo and it's meh.


----------



## PwnGoatVSPandaman (Nov 15, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> You too? I played the demo and it's meh.


I didn't play the demo but watching some gameplay of it made it feel like it didn't have too much weight and was too drawn out for even small random encounters.

It is one of my favorite video game series and meh, at least gaming is stronger now than ever.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Nov 15, 2019)

Took them long enough. This fucking series needed to be in every console to get as much track as possible.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2019)

I prefer re-tagging old threads with new platforms for a better organized posterity 

I don't mind this thread continuing if you don't want to bump the others, but don't tag threads if they're about more than one game.


----------



## Yagami1211 (Nov 15, 2019)

Naruto said:


> I prefer re-tagging old threads with new platforms for a better organized posterity
> 
> I don't mind this thread continuing if you don't want to bump the others, but don't tag threads if they're about more than one game.


Too late pal.


----------



## Naruto (Nov 15, 2019)

Yagami1211 said:


> Too late pal.



I've already untagged your thread

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Yagami1211 (Feb 12, 2020)

Collection is out physically.

Yakuza 5 unlocked for those who bought the digital version.


----------

